# generic genetic calculator



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

The Generic Genetic Calculator is confusing me!

Can someone confirm for me a 

Silver Bullet is a Super Cinni/Pastel
Black Pewter is a Black Pastel/Pastel

And what the guestimated offspring % is

Many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Royal Pythons genetic calculator*

*Male = Silver Bullet 
Female = Pewter 
Offspring predicted as: 
---This is a PHENOTYPE only report-----------------
12.50% Pastel 
25.00% Pewter 
12.50% Silver Streak 
12.50% Super Pastel 
25.00% Silver Bullet 
12.50% Super Black Pastel, Super Pastel

Is this right? I had to put the Silver bullet genes in as black pastel super pastel :bash: but i think the calculation is right? If I put the genes in a super cinne/pastel which is what a silver bullet is it goes all crazy.

IE

Male = Super Cinnamon, Pastel 
Female = Pewter 
Offspring predicted as: 
---This is a PHENOTYPE only report-----------------
12.50% Cinnamon 
25.00% Pewter 
12.50% 8 Ball 
25.00% 8 Ball, Pastel 
12.50% Sterling Pastel 
12.50% 8 Ball, Super Pastel 

Any help please??
*


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Sorted*

1/8 Cinnamon -- _C(+)C(c)P(+)P(+)_1/8 Eightball -- _C(b)C(c)P(+)P(+)_2/8 Pewter -- _C(+)C(c)P(+)P(p)_2/8 Eightball Pastel -- _C(b)C(c)P(+)P(p)_1/8 Sterling Pastel -- _C(+)C(c)P(p)P(p)_1/8 Eightball Super Pastel -- _C(b)C(c)P(p)P(p)_


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

*SilverBullet* is a super cinnamon, pastel. 

and yes, 

*Black Pewter *is a black pastel, pastel. 



Outcomes of this pairing would be...

1/8 Cinnamon
1/8 Eightball
2/8 Pewter
2/8 Eightball Pastel
1/8 Sterling Pastel
1/8 Eightball SuperPastel


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Thankyou*

Just picked them up! Not seen an 8ball has anyone got any photos?


----------

